# Super Bowl Half Time Show



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All the hoopla about it sent me agoogoogoogling for a listen. Holy crapoly that was rank. Besides the messed up words, the national anthem was melodically mangled. Wouldn't someone please lead national anthems so that folks can sing along? A stadium that size full of folks singing is pretty awesome. Instead, it becomes all about the self-centred singer, without regard for leading the melody, without setting an example. Same crap happens here in Canada.

The Black Eyed Peas were also craptastic, out of tune, melodically monotonous, little or no story or message in the lyrics that wasn't extremely repetitive, goofy costuming, plodding dance moves. The dancers on the field were kinda fun to watch, though the music stole the magic for me.

Not being football fans, we rented a Blu-ray copy of Robin Hood. Way more fun.

Impressions?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You have basically summed up most reviews of the show this year. Appears to have been another flop. I did not tune in myself. I did however tune the game in and watched the 4th quarter. Turned out to be a good finish.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Meh, it was no worse than the Who last year, who were equally as bad, if not more so. Although, at least the Who figured they were good enough on their own not to have to enlist the help of others to bail them out. The Slash appearance was kinda neat, but man, that guy's everywhere these days, so it wasn't all that big a deal. And really, they brought in Usher? If anything Usher is a larger name than the Peas, why the heck would you bring in someone to upstage you like that?

Springsteen played a few years back at halftime and he was on fire, but then again, it's the Boss so he always delivers. Tom Petty was decent too. Other than those two, the recent half-time shows have been bombs.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Found this floating on the interwebz. Hooray for internet lolz!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_Holy crapoly that was rank_

Ya think ??? I almost couldn't laugh at it. Slash popping up outta nowhere and playing a ( ho hum) lead... was on par with the rest of the lameness... 
Wish they would just go back to a marching band... those guys can be entertaining. Fergie... not so much 

where is the autotune button here anyway ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still say that there were only three half-time shows I've witnessed in my life that were truly memorable:

at #3: Those wrestling matches they used to have at Argonauts games, where they'd wheel out the "squared circle", and get a best-of-3-falls done in 20minutes.

at #2: A re-enactment of the Battle of New Orleans inside the Superdome, with cannons firing, charging troops with muskets a-blazing, and the dead being hauled off the field on stretchers, preceded by Anita Bryant singing America the Beautiful.

at #1: The complete 17-minute version of Inna-Gadda-Da-Vida (with drum solo), performed by a university marching band, high-stepping back and forth across the field, tassled epaulets blowing, glockenspiels and tubas gleaming in the sun, and led by a drum major twirling it big time.

Prince's Superbowl show a half-dozen or so years back was really top-notch. Springsteen came close, but as much as I love the guy, Prince set the bar very high.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The show needs artistic direction in the same way as theatres and festivals do. Edit, audit, screen, filter, jury the alternatives. While there's no doubt it's a miserable venue for live music performance, that should be one of the big considerations when deciding what to show.

Marching bands, of which there appears to be a huge US culture, would have been way more fun.

Seriously warped judgment, especially after a recent history of near misses and abject failures...or are the powers that be that deluded?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, there is a HUGE marching band sub-culture out there, our kids have all been involved over the years. Our youngest boy is playing tuba in New Orleans this year for Mardi Gras parades. Thats as good as it gets! See Drum Corps International :: Marching Music's Major League


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Really poor performance. I remember a few years back the Who did the Half Time show and I thought they were pretty crummy but now looking back, it wasnt that bad. I wonder if it sounds just as bad live in the stadium than on TV?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Mooh said:


> All the hoopla about it sent me agoogoogoogling for a listen. Holy crapoly that was rank. Besides the messed up words, the national anthem was melodically mangled. Wouldn't someone please lead national anthems so that folks can sing along? A stadium that size full of folks singing is pretty awesome. Instead, it becomes all about the self-centred singer, without regard for leading the melody, without setting an example. Same crap happens here in Canada.


Nicely put. I didn't see it and am glad for that. Who wouldn't love to sing along? The RCMP guy who does the anthems at the ScotiaBank Place games (for <shudder> the Senators) always has the crowd singing along. It's pretty cool.



> Impressions?


I played Halo. And had a much better time. 



mhammer said:


> Prince's Superbowl show a half-dozen or so years back was really top-notch. Springsteen came close, but as much as I love the guy, Prince set the bar very high.


Prince is my favourite Superbowl half time show to date. U2 were good when they did the '02 Superbowl show, but the scrolling names of dead people behind them as they played Where The Streets Have No Name killed it for me. And then Bono with the American-flag-lined jacket thing...too much for me. The crowd was lapping it up though. I thought it was tasteless.

But Prince! Oh man! Did you see the lightening overhead before he went on? And he just tore it up. Best version of Best of Me I've ever heard -- and that's not a song I thought I liked.

[video=youtube;rfNeoKv8qzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfNeoKv8qzk[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Prince's Superbowl show a half-dozen or so years back was really top-notch. Springsteen came close, but as much as I love the guy, Prince set the bar very high.


Prince has a penchant for that. Like in this vid.

[video=youtube;ifp_SVrlurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

here it is for those who didn't see it...

[youtube]IJZUxR_dQz4[/youtube]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

and the brutal version of there national anthem

[YOUTUBE]KPIaqOYFxAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

@ezcomes: Noooooooooooo! Somethings are better left unheard. Once heard, cannot un-hear.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

YouTube - Maya Rudolph Sings the National Anthem - BEST QUALITY.MP4

You're right, you can't unring the bell.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you know...one thing i was wondering is...how bad does it sound in the stadium...what i'm getting at is, what if its just the tv's feed that is brutal (nothing can be blamed for BYP's except themselves) but you catch my drift...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice find. Thats exactly the performance I was thinking of when I was watching Aguilara yesterday. 

Just stick to the god-damned melody!



Mooh said:


> YouTube - Maya Rudolph Sings the National Anthem - BEST QUALITY.MP4
> 
> You're right, you can't unring the bell.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Get the Black-Eyed-Peas at your party now....

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Black Eyed Peas Ad


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Lordy... I know people said it was bad but, I just watched a slice of it on youtube and it is really, really bad. I mean the worst. This BEP thing was absolutely horrendous. The Slash and Fergie thing was blood curdling


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah 'rank' was a good word for it.
i called my wife into the room to watch the train-wreck.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jimmypaz said:


> Yes, there is a HUGE marching band sub-culture out there, our kids have all been involved over the years. Our youngest boy is playing tuba in New Orleans this year for Mardi Gras parades. Thats as good as it gets! See Drum Corps International :: Marching Music's Major League


One of the great things about New Orleans is that it's one of the only places where if you're a fat kid who plays the tuba, you can still look as hip as Kenny Wayne Shepherd to your classmates.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looking at the list of half time shows it seems like the organizers try to present a hip or cool (or whatever) show. That sort of thinking fails when the audience has such a wide demographic, and when the show doesn't fit the venue. The venue sucks for acoustics and logistics, especially when there is so little time to set up, present, and tear down, no matter how professional, planned and tested the process is. Add to all that a weak live act, and a train wreck is what you have, with a captive audience to witness it.

I'm not a US football fan (hockey's my thing, and I would watch soccer if it was possible), but if I were to choose performances, a children's choir for the national anthem, and the marching band thing would appeal to the heart and sense of culture, plus it would promote involvement in music among youth.

By today it's all old news and history will likely repeat itself.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I just watched part of the video of the Black Eyed Peas, on the previous page and I have to agree with you guys that it well...sucked. I got to the part where Slash popped up and started playing Sweet Child O' Mine and I turned it off shortly after Fergie started singing along to the song...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i only saw the christina agulera video on youtube. i don't really care that she messed up the lyrics. people aren't taught to respect things like that anymore. why should she be any different than any other celeb? however, the one thing i do like about her, she delivered in abundance.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Prince has a penchant for that. Like in this vid.
> 
> [video=youtube;ifp_SVrlurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY[/video]


Ah man, that's friggin awesome! Made me smile bigtime!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i only saw the christina agulera video on youtube. i don't really care that she messed up the lyrics. people aren't taught to respect things like that anymore. why should she be any different than any other celeb? however, the one thing i do like about her, she delivered in abundance.


I read a review of that later and the reviewer called it "oversouling"


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I read a review of that later and the reviewer called it "oversouling"


Hahaha, saw that too. Uber-emoting. It's phony, impossible for other singers to follow, and few singers can pull it off without messing up. That said, I still don't get why it's so hard to provide professional _*sounding*_ entertainers. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Hahaha, saw that too. Uber-emoting. It's phony, impossible for other singers to follow, and few singers can pull it off without messing up. That said, I still don't get why it's so hard to provide professional _*sounding*_ entertainers.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Beacuse in these autotune days, no one cares about anything but how they look. So sad.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have to rip off a joke I saw in another forum...

The band was just called "The Peas" before Chuck Norris heard their music!


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

What a spectacle! A visually stunning masterpiece of societal programming right from the workbook of the Tavistock Institute. Then I had to ask myself "Why are they promoting musical mediocrity to a vast captured audience?" Oh yes follow the money. The BEPs are the new darlings of the media with industry putting tons of money behind them. That is as long as the Peas deliver the right message to the masses. Beats and flashing light puts people in waking hypnosis and that is when the message is delivered straight past your critical thinking and lodged directly in your subconcious.
Messages like Love sucks/hurts. Like associating the feeling you got at the concert with the band or the sponsors logos displayed around the stage. The superbowl is exploited fully like anything else these days. Heck it is a captured audience. Why do they need the best acts/production? 
Well this is really only my opinion and as conspiracy sounding as it is, I can say that studying modern mind control methods sheds a lot of light on things like superbowl half-time shows. Afterall rock and roll is really derived from ancient dyonesian cult music by Theodore Adorno just before he went to work for Tavistock (which btw promoted the Beatles and dropped the words "cool" and "teenager" into the english lexicon.)
Slowfinger


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Prince has a penchant for that. Like in this vid.
> 
> [video=youtube;ifp_SVrlurY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY[/video]


Cool vid. At the end (6:12 mark), Prince tosses his guitar up .. where did it go?


----------

